# no rds,antenna problem



## jones8430 (Feb 25, 2007)

hi,after buying a new audio head unit,with built in nav,dvd,bluetooth,tv tuner i am having a bit of problem with antenna reception,
everything else works great,
for some reason i cant get a good signal
is there anything i should about the nissan x trail like fitting an attachmet etc.

i have fitted an extra suppressor to see if it helps but it hasnt,and have checked all connection are good,even soldered the iso connections on,
maybe something with an earth somewhere??
has anybody else had any problems

any help would be greatly appreciated

cheers
mark


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mark,

The xtrail antenna has power going to it, so you need to make sure that power is connected from your aftermarket head unit to the antenna. The power socket of the antenna is next to the rear side view mirror and runs along the top edge of the windscreen.


----------



## jones8430 (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the reply
what would be the best and easiest way to get the power to the antenna,
would there be a wire behind the radio??
i had to buy an adapter to turn it into iso connections,

nice wheels on your xtrail

the front side windows look good tinted,but not allowed in u.k. (big fine) and points
nice car


thanks again


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Mark, there should be a dedicated power wire at the back of the head unit for the antenna. You might have to take it to a car audio specialist to identify which one it is. I couldn't find it on my new head unit, so they have done it for me and the reception was back to normal straight after.

Thanks for the compliments. Downunder it is OK to tint all windows except the front windscreen.


----------

